# Weber Performer vs Landman Bravo



## steveyacht (Jun 13, 2015)

While I have been grilling for decades, I am a total newbie to charcoal/wood grilling.  I currently have a Charbroil with TEC infrared burner, which in my opinion, is junque.  The TEC grill portion did not last three years in moderate to light usage.  SO, in light of this, I am looking to compliment or more likely replace the gas grill and go to the dark (charcoal) side.

I want to keep my budget under $500 for a new unit and sort of have it narrowed down to two specific units.  1) Weber Performer Platinum 22.5 inch  and 2) the Landmann Bravo Premium.  The Weber is consistently rated very, very well and the Landmann is rated nearly as well what reading I could find on the Internet.

I like the Weber because of it's reputation, rating, ready availability and accessories.  I am not so sure about a round vs rectangular grill, having to move food to replenish charcoal nor does it have a way to lower or raise the firebox.

The Landmann I like the look of, not quite the reputation of the Weber, not as readily available nor have I been able to physically look at one.  I do like the idea of the ability to raise and lower the fireboxes, the porcelain coated cast grill grates and the ability to add a smoke box.

So, therein lies the dilemma.  I would certainly appreciate any and all comments regarding these two not to mention any other suggestions anyone may have.  

Thanks in advance, 

Steve


----------



## Max1 (Jun 14, 2015)

UDS...... Great for starters, and is way under your budget. You can buy more charcoal this way....    :P


----------



## steveyacht (Jun 14, 2015)

I am not sure what a UDS is but, based on the link you included, it is making my own using 55 gallon drum.  I would rather spend the money on a ready to use-to-use grill.  I have precious little time available and would rather those hours grilling and relaxing.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 14, 2015)

steveyacht sounds like you have done your homework on the Weber and know of the reputation. Can't say I have every heard of Landmann so I can't speak to that brand but as the owner of 2 Performers and 2 WSM can't say I have ever needed to raise or lower the fire, adjust the fire using the vents and the indirect method. I'm sure there is a reason the Weber is available everywhere and the Landmann is tough to find, I think you answered your own question. WEBER


----------



## Bosko (Jun 14, 2015)

Today Weber......................Tomorrow.................Weber........


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know anything about the Landman but I can vouch for the Performer, it cooks as good as everybody claims and then some!! It doesn't have many bells and whistles on it but boy can it cook, I highly, highly recommend one!!


----------

